# No option to add card for instant pay?



## Keylee (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi guys. 
So I keep getting emails about instant pay and they say you can use the uber debit card OR your own personal account. Great! Wonderful. So I've watched the videos and received quite a few condescending responses from uber which give me the directions on how to add my account. I understand how it is supposed to work, but there is NO option to add my own card. 

Has anyone else encountered this problem?!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Try going online, partners.uber.com 
On the top there's a tab for instant pay.


----------



## Keylee (Aug 31, 2016)

I've already tried it. Trust me. Through the app, through the webpage via computer, deleted & redownloaded multiple times. It just does not exist on my account. It only offers me the stupid debit card you have to order. I've given up & gone with daily pay. I've gone back and forth with the (assumably) robots. I'll go up to the office next week since that's the only way to get personalized help.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

How long have you been driving? I think , but im not positive, you have to do x - number of trips before you can utilize it.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I went to Help in the app and for How to Get Started with Instant Pay it says "Cashing out...is quick and easy. Here are two ways to get started:" but it only lists one way, which is the Uber Debit Card. 

That is on top of seeing no apparent way to add your own debit card anywhere in the app or web site (with plenty of trips and time driving).


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Try https://partners.uber.com/instant_pay/


Keylee said:


> I've already tried it. Trust me. Through the app, through the webpage via computer, deleted & redownloaded multiple times. It just does not exist on my account. It only offers me the stupid debit card you have to order. I've given up & gone with daily pay. I've gone back and forth with the (assumably) robots. I'll go up to the office next week since that's the only way to get personalized help.


----------



## Kevin Hayes (Mar 3, 2016)

I have the same problem that tab does not exist on my account. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Of this is the GoBank instant pay, mine worked just fine. Is there another system?


----------



## vomhelligkeit (May 26, 2016)

I have been going back and forth with support because I don't have the option either. I initially signed up for Go Bank but closed the acct. The Go Bank is sitting there with a message that says pending. The support rep who finally understood what I was saying, said it's a glitch in the system. I can't use Daily Pay anymore because UBER implemented some extra security measures, so Daily Pay can't log in anymore. I have been waiting 5 days for this to be fixed...


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't know if it's fixed for everyone else, but the option to add a debit card for instant pay (your own card vs Uber's) magically appeared tonight for me.


----------

